# 0190895582 SMS-SPAM...



## rohbau (10 November 2004)

hallo,

ich habe gerade eine sms-weiterleitung, von einer bekannten, bekommen.

SMS-ABSENDER:

+49 190 895582

"EINE VOICE DATE WURDE
(FG3c) AUFGEZEICHNET.
Jemand der Dich kennt will Dir
was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf die
01908/95582 an und gib den PIN
5725125 ein. .......com"


LAUT RegTP:

"Dienstekennzahl  Rufnummer  Betreiber  
190 895528 Deutsche Telekom AG 

Adresse: 

Deutsche Telekom AG
Zentrale
Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
53113 Bonn   

Stand:Nov 9 2004"

dir rufnummer ist bestimmt weitervermietet worden.

in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau

_url gelöscht da kommerzell und potentiell gefährlich siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## rohbau (10 November 2004)

hallo,

nach meiner ansicht verstößt diese sms gegen folgende punkte.

· Rechtswidrigen Eingriff in das allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht.
· Fehlende Preisangabe für den Mehrwertdienst 0190-, nach TKG.
· Fehlende bzw. Falschangabe Betreiberherkunft, nach TKG.
· Verdacht auf Betrug.

schade das man nicht eine bekommene spam-sms-url posten darf, 
sonst hätte ich noch mehr dazu zu posten.



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## technofreak (10 November 2004)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> schade das man nicht eine bekommene spam-sms-url posten darf,
> sonst hätte ich noch mehr dazu zu posten.


geht doch, laß dich fürs Linkforum freischalten , dafür ist das da: Die Editierungen und Maßnahmen 
gemäß NUB  dienen 
unter anderem zum  Schutz unerfahrener User , dem Schutz des Forums und der Betreiber,
 und nicht aus Willkür 

tf


----------



## rohbau (10 November 2004)

*INFO ZUM BETREIBER*

hallo,
laut der deutschen-telekom, info-nummer (0800-33 01 900), wurde die rufnummer weitervermietet an:
so so, meine alten freunde sind mal wieder aktive!
in diesem sinne...
cu. rohbau
*Netzwelt Plus GmbH
Benzstr.2
64646 Heppenheim
Tel. 0180-5060530-880 (0,12€/min)
Fax. 0180-5060530-207 (0,12€/min)
i***.netzw***pl**.de
Geschäftsführer: .....
Amtsgericht Darmstadt HRB 25620*
* [persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction]  *


----------



## rohbau (10 November 2004)

hallo, 

falls mich meine grauen zellen nicht täuschen,
läuft ein ermittlungverfahren der staatsanwaltschaft noch. 

morgen nachmittag, werde ich zum lka - im ländle - gehen,
da kenne ich die zuständige person, der abteilung computer-
kriminalität.


in diesem sinne... 

cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (11 November 2004)

*mein vorgehen gegen den spammer...*

hallo [galdikas],
mein vorgehen gegen den spammer!

*- meldung an abuse-m***@mci.c**
- auskuftersuchen 0190 895582 bei regtp
- meldung spam-sms Netzwelt Plus GmbH bei regtp
- meldung spam-sms deutsche-telekom bei wettbewerbszentrale
- meldung spam-sms Netzwelt Plus GmbH bei wettbewerbszentrale
- meldung spam-sms Netzwelt Plus GmbH bei bsi-bund
- meldung spam-sms Netzwelt Plus GmbH bei verbraucherzentrale
- meldung spam-sms Netzwelt Plus GmbH bei lka-ländle*
in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau

ps: rest kommt per pm galdikas


----------



## rohbau (15 November 2004)

*T-COM MAHNT ANBIETER AB...*

hallo,

die deutsche-telekom hat den anbieter abgemahnt,
siehe e-mail:

*Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx,
vielen Dank fuer Ihre E-Mail.
Wir haben den Anbieter der entsprechnenden Service-Rufnummer 
abgemahnt.
Haben Sie weitere Fragen? Schreiben Sie uns eine E-Mail. Sie 
erreichen uns rund um die Uhr.
Mit freundlichen Gruessen
Ihre T-Com
Im Auftrag
Dxxxxx Hxxxxxxx*
in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (15 November 2004)

*Neu Infos zum Anbieter...*

QUELLE: h**p://***.antispam.de

*Neu Infos zum Anbieter.
Der Anbieter gibt folgende Absender-Nummer 01763765XXX an.
Hierbei handelt sich es um eine Fake-Nummer!
Die tatsächlicher Absender-Nummer ist die Zentrale +919820405446.

Der Anbieter macht munter weiter, mit folgenden Mehrwertdienstnummern:

0190 804472
0190 803350*

in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (21 November 2004)

*heute hatte ich was tolles, im briefkasten...*

hallo,

heute hatte ich was tolles, im briefkasten:

dsw, deutscher schutzverband gegen wirtschaftkriminalität e. v.
der dsw gehört zur wettbewerbszentrale e. v.

*sehr geehrter herr xxx,

im vorgezeichneter angelegenheit nehmen wir bezug auf ihre
e-mail beschwerde vom 10.11.2004.

wir möchten sie bitten, uns einerseits den inhalt der angegebenen
sms-botschaft in separierter form zu stellen. des weiteren
benötigen wir ihre eidesstattliche versicherung, wonach diese sms
ohne einwilligung erhalten haben. das muster einer solchen eidesstattliche
versicherung finden sie als anlage beigefügt.


EIDESSTATTLICHE VERSICHERUNG

über die bedeutung einer vorlage bei gericht bestimmten
eidesstattliche versicherung und über die strafbarkeit einer
falschen versicherung belehrt, erkläre ich

------------
name

------------
strasse

------------
wohnort

folgendes an eides statt:


-------------
unterschrift*


der dsw reicht nun wohl eine klage, gegen

netzwelt plus gmbh

ein.



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2004)

Es werden weiterhin SMS in diesem Stil versendet, ist gerade eine bei meinem Freund aufs Handy gekommen. Vodafon sagt dazu diese SMS seien legal und erst ab nächstem Jahr müsste man beim Anruf gefragt werden, ob man wirklich anrufen möchte, auch wenns 1,89€ kostet.


----------



## wibu (3 Dezember 2004)

Ich habe eine Spam-SMS mit dem gleichen Inhalt wie rohbau erhalten. Als Absender steht die Nr. 0171000000, was ist das denn?. Zurückrufen soll ich die 0190 8 03317 und den PIN 7524704 eingeben (....anddate.com). Eine Preisangabe fehlt. Die 0190-Rufnummer habe ich in der Datenbank der RegTP nicht gefunden. Was nun?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Die 0190-Rufnummer habe ich in der Datenbank der RegTP nicht gefunden.


RegTP


> 1 Datensatz gefunden
> Dienstekennzahl 	Rufnummer 	Betreiber
> 190	803317	Deutsche Telekom AG
> Deutsche Telekom AG
> ...


----------



## wibu (3 Dezember 2004)

Danke CP, bei der Suche in der RegTP-Datenbank hatte ich die 0190 vor die eigentliche Nummer gestellt  . Beschwerde an die RegTP geht raus.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Preisangabe fehlt.


Kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Preis der Verbindung zu der später anzuwählenden 0190er Nummer gar nicht in der SMS stehen muss? Erst wenn man die Mehrwertnummer anruft, soll mEn (gem. TKG) innerhalb der ersten drei Sekunden der Preis angegeben werden, die Zeit der Preisangabe muss dabei noch kostenlos sein.


----------



## wibu (3 Dezember 2004)

@ Reducal

Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht. Mit der Preisangabe innerhalb der ersten 3 Sekunden auf jeden Fall. Andererseits: Wenn ich in der Zeitung die 0190-Nummern sehe, steht da immer ganz klein und undeutlich der Preis in der Ecke. Müsste das bei SMS nicht genauso sein? Ich habe die SMS bis ganz unten durchgeblättert, ein Preis für die 01908 kam nicht.

Schönes Wochenende!

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste das bei SMS nicht genauso sein?


Bei SMS-Werbung für eine anzuwählende (umworbene) Mehrwertnummer? Ich weiß es nicht und habe gerade keine Möglichkeit in den Gesetzen zu blättern  - glaube es aber eher nicht. MEn hat der Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, den Preis unmittelbar vor der Verbindung anzuzeigen und nicht in irgendeiner Werbung, so dass der "Kunde" noch rechtzeitig die Möglichkeit hat, die Verbindung vor der Kostenpflicht zu beenden.
Ein Beispiel, das das belegt, wäre auch die denkbare Variante, dass jemand, der irgendwann mal eine Nummer in einem Inserat abgeschrieben hat, heute den Preis nicht mehr weiß oder die Nummer ohne Preisangabe weiter gibt. Um den Verbraucher zu schützen und ihm höchstmögliche Transparenz für das Angebot einzuräumen, wurde die Preisangebe (wie zuvor beschrieben) eingeführt.

@ Teleton, mit Deinem eigens für solche Recherchen bereit gestellten Prepaidhandy lässt sich doch sicher die Preisangabe vor dem Anruf testen - wenn nicht, dann hamma ´ne Owi, für deren Verfolgung die RegTP zuständig ist.
Aber auch direkt bei der RegTP wählt man (auf Beschwerde) die Nummern an und verfolgt die Angelegenheit von Amts wegen. Blöd nur, dass die Verantwortlichen dann längst eine andere Nummer verwenden und die bisherige entweder brach liegt oder zwischenzeitlich mit einem konformen Angebot bestückt ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Spam-SMS mit dem gleichen Inhalt wie rohbau erhalten. Als Absender steht die Nr. 0171000000, was ist das denn?. Zurückrufen soll ich die 0190 8 03317 und den PIN 7524704 eingeben (....anddate.com). Eine Preisangabe fehlt. Die 0190-Rufnummer habe ich in der Datenbank der RegTP nicht gefunden. Was nun?
> Gruß wibu


 @wibu Kannst Du mir bitte die Punkte in einer PN auflösen...? Weisst Du, welche domains da noch vorkommen? Ich bin mal über eine panamaisch-curacaoanische-Domain gestolpert, die endete auch ...anddate.com )


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Dezember 2004)

... ’ne blöde Frage zu dem Thema *hier* ...


----------

